# First day advice



## Briant3113 (Feb 1, 2008)

Today i just got my job in the industry. I am 19 years old and have just a little experience but have done a lot of studying of trees and that kind of stuff. I know I don't know everything (or anything) but I was just hoping to get a little advice on what to do and not to do on my first day on the job. Anything will help, horror stories, good stories of your first day or the first day of one of your highers. Thanks. -Brian


----------



## fastbub (Feb 1, 2008)

I assume you will be working the ground. All I can say is PAY ATTENTION! It is dangerous work! If there is a climber in a tree, be aware what is going on. Stuff will be falling out of the sky. Heavy stuff! You should be tired at the end of the day. It is hard work. Work steady. Don't go full bore sprinting to the chipper carrying two 400 lb. logs on each shoulder. That will be impressive for the 3 minutes you can keep that up, but more impressive will be when you work at a steady pace and last all day and are productive. There is plenty of time to learn, so pay attention, listen to guys with more experience and don't get discouraged. You will soon love it as do the rest of us!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 1, 2008)

my best advise is to pay attention and do exactly as you are told. The climber or bucket operator will tell you what you need to do. Listen to them. Look up! I remember my first day. My neck was so sore from looking up all day to make sure I didn't get whacked. Check out this info for groundworkers.....http://www.#############/pdf/0505_handbook.pdf Pay attention, be safe, ask if you don't know something and work hard. Good Luck! Lots of oppurtunities to grow, learn and make money in this industry. Feel free to ask questions on here too lots of helpful and knowledgeable people.


----------



## clearance (Feb 1, 2008)

Show up on time, wear boots and bring extra clothes, raingear, etc. Work hard, do not complain, look up, look up. Remember this, there is always something to do, keep your hands out of your pockets. Be polite, and did I mention work hard and do not complain? Good luck, it ain't rocket science, if you have a good positive attitude, you will do just fine.


----------



## gavin (Feb 1, 2008)

i just started arborist stuff a few months ago and was pretty nervous my first day. my advice would be to be really aware of whats going on around you. keep your head up and stay out of the drop zone. make sure you don't get hurt, and don't hurt anybody else. don't cut any ropes and just work your ass off. if you're working for a good crew they'll tell you what to do. if you're not sure then ask. if they have a problem answering relevant questions, find a new company to work with. better to ask questions then stand around doing nothing until told or mess something up.


----------



## gremlin (Feb 1, 2008)

Listen to what these folks have to say. They are so very knowlegable. Go to your local bookstore and get a copy of the Tree Climbers Companion. Great book. Again listen to these guys they are so helpful trust me i know=) 
Welcome to the site hope u enjoy it and good luck in the business


----------



## Ed Roland (Feb 1, 2008)

clearance said:


> Show up on time, wear boots and bring extra clothes, raingear, etc. Work hard, do not complain, look up, look up. Remember this, there is always something to do, keep your hands out of your pockets. Be polite, and did I mention work hard and do not complain? Good luck, it ain't rocket science, if you have a good positive attitude, you will do just fine.





*Nuff Said.*


----------



## treeseer (Feb 1, 2008)

Remember this, there is always something to do,...have a good positive attitude,

yes as usual i agree with clearance and woodweasel.

Also, print out and read the attached. Give your new boss a copy. Also go to the link in my sig line and learn about tree care.

Most of all, observe the trees and learn from them as you touch them. They will teach you more about the work than any human.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 1, 2008)

Quit and get in college forget this back breaking debt gathering
work being sold off to illegal workforces. If you are a glutton for
punishment stay safe and learn all you can!


----------



## TheKid (Feb 1, 2008)

i agree with 100% of what clearance said. especially the showing up on time thing. i had to fire a guy today for being chronically and habitually late. also: bring a good lunch everyday. healthy food. drink a LOT of water. pee a lot. slow and steady wins the race. but learn to be fast. ask a lot of questions. of course pay attention. when you make a mistake, figure out why and don't do it again. stay focused. there is more...welcome to the horrendously beautiful world of tree care!


----------



## clearance (Feb 1, 2008)

TheKid said:


> bring a good lunch everyday. healthy food. drink a LOT of water. pee a lot.



Thanks, I missed that, very important.


----------



## woodchux (Feb 2, 2008)

Wear a brain bucket...if you hear a saw running in the tree something is about to fall . Stuff can also fall when the saw is not running.
Also its easier to count your money if you have all your fingers... wear your gloves be alert.


----------



## elmnut (Feb 2, 2008)

Ask where the grease gun is, and what needs to be greased, show up 10 min. early every morning and grease equipment. there is always something to do, rake up!


----------



## gavin (Feb 2, 2008)

treeseer said:


> Remember this, there is always something to do,....



real good point. when they're literally nothing else to do, you can always tighten up the gear. daisy chain speed straps, tidy things up, keep things organized, chipper bearings need to be greased every day, stuff like that. everything clearance said is dead on the money. drink plenty, eat lots of healthy foods.


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 2, 2008)

*be a part of the team.*

around here the guy in the air is in charge.works great when adhered to.


----------



## booboo (Feb 2, 2008)

*Listen a lot, don't talk a lot*. Ask questions when you're not sure. You'll have a lot to learn before you've earned the rights to be telling other people how to do stuff.

Wear all your PPE. It's there for a reason.

The rest has pretty much been said. Work hard, but efficient and smart. Eat and drink lots and well. Look up a lot. A saw running aloft is the universal sign for "heads up". And when it looks like there is nothing to do, then you're overlooking something. I like to tell new help to grab a rake if they are wondering what to do, there is always raking to be done. A hint; whenever possible rake towards the truck and downhill :greenchainsaw: . 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Industry (Feb 2, 2008)

Nearly everything has been covered already, so I will just say this. If you ask a Question(which is what any leader wants if you don't know something) then LISTEN to the answer. if you don't understand, aks for it to be clarified right then and there. I would rather have someone say "wait, I didn't quite get that" then just "yup" and then F something up. good luck in the biz.


----------



## Ironbark (Feb 2, 2008)

Somebody said to me once "don't get into any situation your brain didn't get to 5 seconds earlier".

Good advice and has stuck with me since. Applies to most things. Good luck.


----------



## weenieroaster (Feb 2, 2008)

When you can afford it, I would advise getting your own chainsaw(s), and study about them. The subject is deeper than you might think. Having a tool that you can depend on and are interested in, makes the job easier, and can add to the enjoyment of the work. In the very least, if you use a saw all day, clean it so it is ready to go the next day without being full of crud. You can pick up a little side money working on saws as well. Most people, at least outside of the industry, don't take proper care of them.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 3, 2008)

Look up, look up, but don't forget to look down. Watch your footing.

Immerse yourself in tree care knowledge. 

Eat right: meat, vegetables, and fresh fruit. Drink water and pure fruit juice. Don't get sucked into worthless power drinks/bars and fast food. Stay away from pop, it's hazardous waste. Take a vitamin supplements and GET YOUR REST. I don't care if you are 19, it's a good habit and it will pay off. You shouldn't have any trouble sleeping if you are really working. (Unless it's 4AM and your itching to get to work. How many jobs can you say that about??)

Get up early and eat a _real_ breakfast.

Positive attitude. Check?

Good fuel for the mind and body will pay off.

I've heard all good things here so far..just adding my two cents. It's how this 34 year old works circles around young men 10-15 years younger. If you follow the recommendations just think how well you'll do at 19. Fatigue can be a dangerous enemy....it is nice to have plenty left at the end of the fourth quarter, especially if you have to head into overtime.

Always be prepared...for anything. Anything will come.


Good call joining this site, you are already ahead of the game.

Speaking of game....Always keep your head in it....leave the freaking cell phone in the cab!

This is a contact sport...wear your gear. Get a good folding hand saw. I recommend a Silky. Don't ask, you're likely to find out why. Handiest saw I have.

(Man, what I'd do to be 19 heading into all this.)  

Good Luck, God Bless, and enjoy. Thou hast entered an honorable profession, that needs all the smart young Americans it can get.

Alright......I'm done, for now.opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 3, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Look up, look up, but don't forget to look down. Watch your footing.
> 
> Immerse yourself in tree care knowledge.
> 
> ...


What about a 45 year old out working the youth opps I did
not eat right but still can make a young boy cry! Anyway
good advice and I am starting to eat better and wish I had
got into the regimen at a earlier date,Dam? fast food is too
convenient for the workin man! Hey a new country song


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to one of the most dangerous industries on the planet. Keep that in your head at all times. Nothing to add that has not been said, always look up before, during and sometimes even after the job is complete. Always be aware of your surroundings, always keep an eye on the equipment, things do grow legs and vanish in certain areas. Paying attention is the most important item in this industry, a moment of inattention changes lives. good luck and be careful.


----------



## beowulf343 (Feb 3, 2008)

A few things i don't agree with here. The first week on the job, you need to see how your crew works and follow their lead. Every crew is different. For example, my crew doesn't take a lunch. You can bring a lunch, but if you are sitting down when the rest of us are working, it's not gonna earn you any brownie points. And stay away from my chipper with the grease gun until i teach you how to do it. I'm actually a bigger fan of someone who on their first week asks "what needs to be done next?" You have no idea-it's a waste of time to just pick up a rake and go to town when we are still going to be dragging brush over the area. Ask, odds are i'll have something for you to do-initiative is great but you need to know what actually needs to be done first. Of course, after the first week, i'll start expecting you to know enough to start showing some initiative. Here are some things i expect or tell guys their first couple weeks with me-like i said, every crew is different.

Show up on time or even a little early-mega brownie points with me.

Show up dressed to work-shorts and sneakers will get you sent home.

Bring extra gloves, coat, hoodie, etc. I'll be glad to let you borrow my gloves now and then, but don't make a habit of it. The rest of my stuff won't fit you-you get wet 9am and you're gonna stay wet the rest of the day.

Bring a pair of tinted safety glasses-you are gonna be doing alot of looking up.

Keep the whining to a minimum. A couple "it's a cold one today, isn't it?" in the yard at the start of the day is fine. If you keep bringing up the temp, by 3pm, i'm gonna kick your ass-i know it's cold, i'm out in it with you, and frankly i'm tired of being reminded that i'm an idiot for being out in the cold. And if i hear any variation of the "climbing looks easy, can I do it to get of ground work?" and you'll be on the ground the rest of your career on my crew. Of course, whining is fine if you just ripped off a fingernail, or one of your brand new gloves just went through the chipper. Just don't keep harping on it.

Don't touch my saws till i deem you worthy. After a few weeks, if you seem to have a brain cell or two, i'll let you fill the gas and oil.

Make sure you know how the stihl caps work.

Learn and practice the proper way to tie a pole or a saw onto a rope for a climber to haul up. The knot come undone at 30 feet and you are not gonna like my reaction.

Click the locks closed on my poles when putting them away.

Treat my equipment decently. Using it is fine, using it hard isn't even a problem. Abuse it though, and i will abuse you.

Asking how something is done is great. Asking how something is done to kill time and get out of a job i just gave you is not so great. Giving an opinion will get you lumped up.

Asking how something is done for the tenth time will cause me to start wondering if the boss is hiring out of the special ed classes.

Until you prove to me differently, my grcs is more valuable than you. If you see a limb headed for it, it's time to sacrifice your body. I'll let you know when you become more valuable than the grcs.

NO ROAD RAKINGS THROUGH MY CHIPPER. NO ROAD RAKINGS THROUGH MY CHIPPER. NO ROAD RAKINGS THROUGH MY CHIPPER.

Don't coil my ropes. Even if there are six of them lying around and you want to help, trust me, don't. The rat's nest most newbs end up with can become a headache.

I yell headache, don't just stand there looking up at me. MOVE. Odds are something big is gonna land right where you are standing. 

Keep walking under a tree when my saw is running, and i will drop something on you. It will start small, but i once had a groundie who didn't learn till i topped a skinny little maple out on top of him. (He was fine, the top was all bush and leaves. But he learned his lesson.)

If i see your foot off the ground anywhere in the vicinity of the chipper feed chute (i.e. pushing something into the feed wheels with your foot) you will be fired.

If you have to take a dump, be prepared to bare your butt in the chip box. I'll supply toilet paper, but i ain't gonna run you to the nearest store to use the bathroom.

Be prepared to work odd hours. You are not gonna get back to the yard every day at 3. You'll get back to the yard when the job is done or it's too dark.

Start slow-master dragging brush and i'll move you on. I'm not gonna teach you to run a rope your first day on the job so don't even ask. You gotta prove yourself.

Learn how to spot hangers, especially on trim jobs. 


Hope this helps a bit. Remember, you are low man on the totem pole. Every other guy on the crew knows more than you, so don't show up with a chip on your shoulder or the job will be hell. Good luck.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> What about a 45 year old out working the youth opps I did
> not eat right but still can make a young boy cry! Anyway
> good advice and I am starting to eat better and wish I had
> got into the regimen at a earlier date,Dam? fast food is too
> convenient for the workin man! Hey a new country song



_"My heros have always been cowboys...."_ 

I fueled with fast food for years. When I found out that most of it isn't really even food, I switched to premium. Alot of it comes down to raw ethic, drive and determination. The real food helps make it look easy, enough to get my younger crew looking into making the same decisions. Ya can only get lapped so long before ya start trying to figure out what the other guy is doing.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 3, 2008)

very very true beowolf..... but quite funny....


----------



## D Mc (Feb 3, 2008)

Brian, bet school's starting to sound pretty good about now, isn't it? Just think 40 years of eatting sawdust and smelling like chainsaw fuel and pine pitch stuck to everything, just doesn't get any better than that!  

Whereas Clearance stated things succintly, Beowulf's was so funny that I could barely read the computer screen for laughing so hard! But how true!! 
Remember, these are the good guys helping you out.  

You're going to love this line of work. :greenchainsaw: 

D Mc


----------



## pbtree (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome to the site. use your eyes and your ears the most, unless you have a question to ask. 

Follow directions, work hard, and you will do well pilgrim!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 4, 2008)

My advice besides all the good advise already given, don't come to work hung over and don't do drugs. There is no place for that crap in this line of work, but ironically you will find it prevalent in some places. Stay away from that sh#t, eat and drink healthy and it will put you ahead of a lot of guys quick. You want to see a man on drugs, look for the guy that is shaky, unstable and about as sharp as a basketball.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 4, 2008)

beowulf343 said:


> A few things i don't agree with here. The first week on the job, you need to see how your crew works and follow their lead. Every crew is different. For example, my crew doesn't take a lunch. You can bring a lunch, but if you are sitting down when the rest of us are working, it's not gonna earn you any brownie points. And stay away from my chipper with the grease gun until i teach you how to do it. I'm actually a bigger fan of someone who on their first week asks "what needs to be done next?" You have no idea-it's a waste of time to just pick up a rake and go to town when we are still going to be dragging brush over the area. Ask, odds are i'll have something for you to do-initiative is great but you need to know what actually needs to be done first. Of course, after the first week, i'll start expecting you to know enough to start showing some initiative. Here are some things i expect or tell guys their first couple weeks with me-like i said, every crew is different.
> 
> Show up on time or even a little early-mega brownie points with me.
> 
> ...





this right here might be one of the best posts of all time for the commercial thread. of all time! absolute gospel for a new guy getting into it.


i might have to print this up and hand it to any new guy i work with. 

nothing but the truth, especially the road rakings in the chipper. lol


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Feb 4, 2008)

Now we need to know just How It Went!


----------



## weenieroaster (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe he's too tired to want to think about it?


----------



## Briant3113 (Feb 5, 2008)

*The First Day*

Well, the first day is done. It was icy this morning so we waited around the shop for a few hours for it to melt off and by the time it did it was to late to start the job we were planning on doing. So instead we went a chipped some brush and called it a day. Tomorrow will be the day that I get the chance to put all your excellent advice into action. I really really appreciate all of the advice you all gave. I will post again and about my first real day. -Brian


----------



## weenieroaster (Feb 5, 2008)

You should get the book, "The Fundamentals of General Tree Work", by G.F. Beranek. You may not yet need a lot of the information that is in there, about felling, climbing, etc, but Mr. Beranek has a lifetime of experience that can teach you a lot. If you do get into felling, it is an excellent reference to have on hand. The book has been extremely valuable to me. He also touches on aspects of the industry as a whole.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Feb 5, 2008)

weenieroaster said:


> You should get the book, "The Fundamentals of General Tree Work", by G.F. Beranek. You may not yet need a lot of the information that is in there, about felling, climbing, etc, but Mr. Beranek has a lifetime of experience that can teach you a lot. If you do get into felling, it is an excellent reference to have on hand. The book has been extremely valuable to me. He also touches on aspects of the industry as a whole.



I just ordered a used paperback copy of The Fundamentals of General Tree Work off Amazon.com for $5.99 including shipping. The next cheapest used copy is $94.95.  Strange.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 5, 2008)

ZandarKoad said:


> I just ordered a used paperback copy of The Fundamentals of General Tree Work off Amazon.com for $5.99 including shipping. The next cheapest used copy is $94.95.  Strange.



might be alot of money but just might be worth it if you use every bit of the knowledge you can gain from it.


goooood book.


----------



## weenieroaster (Feb 6, 2008)

Very true, oldirty, what's a few bucks when you have to go flop a VERY heavy head leaner for the first time. Jer's book can save your [email protected]@ there.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Feb 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Quit and get in college forget this back breaking debt gathering
> work being sold off to illegal workforces. If you are a glutton for
> punishment stay safe and learn all you can!



Yup!

Don't foreget to wear your PPE every time you get out of the truck. If they don't provide you with them then run away. Work smart not hard. Your safety, and that of your crew are paramount. If the salesman/owner did not put enough money on the job it is not your responsibility to put your life in danger so he can turn a profit!

Oh!

Don't pick up bad habits like drinking everynight, showing up late & hung over, or smoke.

:chainsawguy:


----------



## Themadd1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No matter what, if its hot, cold, wet, sunny, wear your personal protective equipment. Safety glasses for everything, hard hat w/screen, chaps when using a chainsaw, hearing protection, gloves, etc. 

Nothing is more important than your own safety. If the higher dont supply these than demand them. It is regulation and a lot of places dont follow the rules. 

Learn the equipment you will be using and you can never ask too many questions.

Safety training is a must as well and if your foreman doesnt do it than start asking for it. You have no idea how many possible hazards are on the site unless they are explained by an experienced professional. 

Work with your climbers and watch what they do, you will learn a lot from keeping your head up in the air. 

Alot of guys will teach you techniques after work there are not enough climbers in this business who know what they are doing. We can always use another. 

Finally, welcome to the biz. You should check out some of the arborist sites on the web including. isa-arbor.org, and start learning your trees.

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Feb 9, 2008)

Themadd1 said:


> Nothing is more important than your own safety. If the higher dont supply these than demand them. It is regulation and a lot of places dont follow the rules.



Granted, this may be the case, but how about bringing your OWN PPE? Then you can maintain it and use it like it's your own. I'd guess the owners would love this kind of commitment. How about buy your OWN chainsaw for use on their crew? They'd almost be obligated to give you a raise because of all the overhead you're saving them...

Then again, I'm uninsured in all areas of life by choice.


----------



## cntrybo2 (Feb 10, 2008)

> Granted, this may be the case, but how about bringing your OWN PPE? Then you can maintain it and use it like it's your own. I'd guess the owners would love this kind of commitment. How about buy your OWN chainsaw for use on their crew? They'd almost be obligated to give you a raise because of all the overhead you're saving them...
> 
> Then again, I'm uninsured in all areas of life by choice.



All I will say is this is stupid advise. If the guy requires you to provide any of the above, look for a different company to work for! And I will guarrantee if you showed up with your own stuff just out of the blue the crew will look at you like your a fool and some employers may take offense.


----------



## beowulf343 (Feb 12, 2008)

cntrybo2 said:


> All I will say is this is stupid advise. If the guy requires you to provide any of the above, look for a different company to work for! And I will guarrantee if you showed up with your own stuff just out of the blue the crew will look at you like your a fool and some employers may take offense.



I don't know. Have you seen some of the guys that have worn the company PPE before you? How do you think oldirty got his name? lol I always bring my own ppe and gear because it fits, is comfortable, and i know where it's been and how its been used.


----------



## cntrybo2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Honestly, for what it costs, a new suspension system in a hard hat, a new pair of gloves, and safety glasses when purchased in crew numbers arent that expensive and can be absorbed by any company. If they can afford to pay your insurance they can afford to buy you these items. As far as chaps are concerned, they are either good or they need to be replaced end of story, these can be handed down. And to address beowolfs post, if your guys are that dirty coming to work and at the end of they day and your equipment shows it, its time to have a tailgate meeting on projecting a professional image! I am a firm believer in that just because we work in the woods/ tree we dont have to look like it! I frequently go through 2-3 shirts a day and have been known to have to change my carhartts between jobs when I know clients will be present. Success is 25% knowledge, 25% image, and 50% public perception


----------



## beowulf343 (Feb 12, 2008)

cntrybo2 said:


> And to address beowolfs post, if your guys are that dirty coming to work and at the end of they day and your equipment shows it, its time to have a tailgate meeting on projecting a professional image! I am a firm believer in that just because we work in the woods/ tree we dont have to look like it! I frequently go through 2-3 shirts a day and have been known to have to change my carhartts between jobs when I know clients will be present. Success is 25% knowledge, 25% image, and 50% public perception



I'll agree with the guys starting the day clean. However, i've worked with some nasty guys over the years. The rest of this is a load of bull. It will be a cold day you know where when i come out of a tree to change my shirt because it just got dirty. Handle wet wood and you will go through a dozen shirts. I've said it before, if i hired a tree crew and they showed up with spotless carhartts, i'd be wondering how long they've actually been working. Brand new clean carhartts around here is a sign of a newb. My orange hoodies are so stained with sap, oil, grease, etc that they can't even be called orange any more. I've always felt success is based more on the quality of work done than how pretty you look.


----------



## cntrybo2 (Feb 12, 2008)

I think you took me sideways man, If your working and your on a job handling wet wood he!! no dont change your shirt in the middle of a job, i agree that foolish. But if its noon and you already look like hell and your heading to another job how hard is it to throw on a different shirt and start fresh? This i feel is just a small thing that really sets a company apart form its competition. And if you dont agree thats cool; just one of the things that makes this site great, we can all agree do disagree and still be civil.


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 13, 2008)

Briant3113 said:


> Well, the first day is done. It was icy this morning so we waited around the shop for a few hours for it to melt off and by the time it did it was to late to start the job we were planning on doing. So instead we went a chipped some brush and called it a day. Tomorrow will be the day that I get the chance to put all your excellent advice into action. I really really appreciate all of the advice you all gave. I will post again and about my first real day. -Brian




Did he quit??? He hasn't posted back.


----------



## Themadd1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Guys bringing in their own ppe is not an option as stated by OSHA regulation. If you want to mess with that by all means go right ahead. I cut this from the following website. 

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=FEDERAL_REGISTER&p_id=20094


[Federal Register: November 15, 2007 (Volume 72, Number 220)]
[Rules and Regulations] 
[Page 64341-64430]
From the Federal Register Online via GPO Access [wais.access.gpo.gov]
[DOCID:fr15no07-22] 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Part III

Department of Labor

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Occupational Safety and Health Administration

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

29 CFR Parts 1910, 1915, 1917 et al.

Employer Payment for Personal Protective Equipment; Final Rule

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

DEPARTMENT OF LABOR

Occupational Safety and Health Administration

29 CFR Parts 1910, 1915, 1917, 1918 and 1926

[Dockets S-042 (OSHA docket office) and OSHA-S042-2006-0667 
(regulations.gov)]
[RIN No. 1218-AB77]

Employer Payment for Personal Protective Equipment

AGENCY: Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA), Labor.

ACTION: Final Rule.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

SUMMARY: Many Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) 
health, safety, maritime, and construction standards require employers 
to provide their employees with protective equipment, including 
personal protective equipment (PPE), when such equipment is necessary 
to protect employees from job-related injuries, illnesses, and 
fatalities. These requirements address PPE of many kinds: hard hats, 
gloves, goggles, safety shoes, safety glasses, welding helmets and 
goggles, faceshields, chemical protective equipment, fall protection 
equipment, and so forth. The provisions in OSHA standards that require 
PPE generally state that the employer is to provide such PPE. However, 
some of these provisions do not specify that the employer is to provide 
such PPE at no cost to the employee. In this rulemaking, OSHA is 
requiring employers to pay for the PPE provided, with exceptions for 
specific items. The rule does not require employers to provide PPE 
where none has been required before. Instead, the rule merely 
stipulates that the employer must pay for required PPE, except in the 
limited cases specified in the standard.

DATES: This final rule becomes effective on February 13, 2008. The 
final rule must be implemented by May 15, 2008.


----------



## Briant3113 (Feb 13, 2008)

*The real first day*

No ax-man I didn't quit. The first job was a big crane removal of a 75 yr. old rotting silver maple. My boss told me it would be a trial by fire. There were 4000 lb chunks flying over head and was over all very intense. I think they were impressed by how prepared and knowledgeable I was, thanks to all of you. Although I must admit that I was looking up and was walking backwards at the same time to make sure I wasn't going to get smashed by a limb and had a nice little tumble over a branch but I don't think anyone saw. They gave me all the PPE except ear protection (little odd) but I got some just by asking. They want me to start climbing as soon as possible so Friday will be my first time with them in the tree. I am really excited about that and just about the job over all I have a good feeling about all of it. Thanks again. -Brian


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 13, 2008)

Briant3113 said:


> No ax-man I didn't quit. The first job was a big crane removal of a 75 yr. old rotting silver maple. My boss told me it would be a trial by fire. There were 4000 lb chunks flying over head and was over all very intense. I think they were impressed by how prepared and knowledgeable I was, thanks to all of you. Although I must admit that I was looking up and was walking backwards at the same time to make sure I wasn't going to get smashed by a limb and had a nice little tumble over a branch but I don't think anyone saw. They gave me all the PPE except ear protection (little odd) but I got some just by asking. They want me to start climbing as soon as possible so Friday will be my first time with them in the tree. I am really excited about that and just about the job over all I have a good feeling about all of it. Thanks again. -Brian



They probably saw you trip you just did not see a grin,
but you should do fine, they did not send you packing you must
be good help!


----------

